# A lovely afternoon stroll!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We are very lucky and have a lake only five minutes walk away from our house. Apart from Daisy trying to chase the ducks it is always so lovely down there and changes with the seasons. 

Daisy's coat looked lovely in the sun and I am so glad that the brown tones still show up even though she has been trimmed. They don't go down to the roots though so I am guessing they will go with time 

Since having a trim I have noticed that where her face has been trimmed very short she has quite a bit of white on her nose and under her eyes. There is always new things to notice about our lovely dogs! 

The lake


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Love Daisy's colours - she is beautiful! 
H x


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

lovely stunning black poo!!!!!!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

What a beautiful coat She is lovely
x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you. I am so relieved that the groomer didn't chop it all off. Black dogs are so hard to photograph but I can normally get a good one in the sunshine!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Gorgeous photos, Daisy is looking delightful!


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

How lovely. Daisy is looking gorgeous.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww cutie-pie Daisy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Daisy .. your face is just like Oakleys ... lovely pics Sarah .. ta for sharing xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous photos of Delightful Daisy - love all her different colours  x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh, crazy daisy- who would think she was on the playhouse roof only yesterday!!


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

nice dog ....


----------

